# Swine-apple



## streetrail (May 17, 2015)

Good Morning... New to the forums...

For the hell of it today, we are going to attempt to do the Swine-Apple..

.













swine.jpg



__ streetrail
__ May 17, 2015






  has anyone attempted this yet?  There is only some info on it... was wondering if I put rub on the pineapple? 

Will post photos as we go...


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2015)

I'll take a front seat here. Welcome to SMF you may want to update your profile,location post some picks as to how you do the whole thing.


----------



## chewmeister (May 17, 2015)

Looks interesting. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## justplainbob (May 17, 2015)

saving my seat for this one


----------



## teebob2000 (May 23, 2015)

Results???  Q-View????


----------



## dmoser09 (May 23, 2015)

Just bought all the stuff and I'm trying this tomorrow. I'll put pics up


----------



## teebob2000 (May 24, 2015)

dmoser09 said:


> Just bought all the stuff and I'm trying this tomorrow. I'll put pics up


Cool!!  I've got a pineapple and country ribs waiting to go tomorrow!  From a couple things I've seen in other online sources, 5 hours might be too long.  It seems like the pineapple starts to disintegrate so be careful.


----------



## geowebstr (May 24, 2015)

image.jpg



__ geowebstr
__ May 24, 2015






This is the assembled product


----------



## geowebstr (May 24, 2015)

Pulled it off after 3.5hrs on Green Egg at 225F. Flavor is good! Need more rub on ribs. Outside needs something too. Overall very pleased with first attempt.


----------



## geowebstr (May 24, 2015)

image.jpg



__ geowebstr
__ May 24, 2015


----------



## briggy (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to SMF!  Kudos for trying something new, looks good!


----------



## teebob2000 (May 25, 2015)




----------



## timberjet (May 25, 2015)

I have stuff to do this today. Can you share any tips for what to do different from what you had done? I have 2 and was wondering if I need to par smoke the csr's first.


----------



## geowebstr (May 25, 2015)

leebob,

I laid the PA on its side and carved out a section, leaving the top and bottom intact. I then Hollowed out the section and the rest. Packed it with the ribs and covered in bacon. Keep an eye on the temp and try to maintain at 225F. As for wood, I used pecan (that was all I had on hand).


----------



## gary s (May 25, 2015)

Nice -----  Looks Great

Gary


----------



## timberjet (May 25, 2015)

I have had this on all afternoon. 2 of them actually. I will get some pics up with my own thread. Keep an eye out. Smells divine.


----------



## disco (May 26, 2015)

Cool project.







For a new idea.

Disco


----------



## eh1bbq (May 28, 2015)

Had a former boss try one. He said it turned out not that great. Pork lost most of its rub flavour for some reason and didn't get any of the sweetness of the pineapple.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 28, 2015)

Streettrail  , nice job , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## bigred77 (May 31, 2015)

eh1bbq said:


> Had a former boss try one. He said it turned out not that great. Pork lost most of its rub flavour for some reason and didn't get any of the sweetness of the pineapple.



I tried it yesterday and it was almost totally inedible 
Looked good


But something happened that made the outside edges of the pork soft and mushy like wet bread

The bacon was tasty though


----------



## bigred77 (Jun 1, 2015)

this is a quote from user @Mdboatbum  in the bbq failures thread where I posted about my bad swineapple


> Originally Posted by *Mdboatbum*
> 
> 
> Pineapple has an enzyme in it that literally dissolves meat at oven temperatures. The same enzyme is in mangoes. They use it in "meat tenderizers". Try lowering your temp or smoking for less time. Or pre-cook the pineapple at fairly high heat for a short while before adding the pork. High heat will deactivate the enzyme. This is why canned pineapple doesn't do the same thing.















tmyk.gif



__ bigred77
__ Jun 1, 2015


----------



## terri lambert (Jun 16, 2015)

I hope you got permission from Josh Bush to share this! Josh Bush is the original creator of the recipe and is the Owner of that photgraph! https://www.facebook.com/groups/690742611030051/


----------



## timberjet (Jun 17, 2015)

Terri Lambert said:


> I hope you got permission from Josh Bush to share this! Josh Bush is the original creator of the recipe and is the Owner of that photgraph! https://www.facebook.com/groups/690742611030051/


That picture has been seen by probably millions of facebook users and been everywhere else on the web. I did this recipe and it was so so, leaning toward bad. I wouldn't bother making too big of a deal out of it. He posted the picture and the recipe so I don't think he is planning on selling it or if he was it's too late now.


----------



## eric augustus (Aug 17, 2015)

swineapple.jpg



__ eric augustus
__ Aug 17, 2015






I tried it today, but I set in on end.  The flavor was great, especially drizzled with some home-made BBQ sauce.  I also ended up with the mushy outside to the pork. 
I'll have to experiment with different techniques.


----------

